# Been doing the car rental thing



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

And now I'm not sure I want pax in my personal car! I'm enjoying the job, making a little money, but it's really nice knowing that this car is not mine. It's amazing how smelly and dirty and disrespectful of the equipment some of these people are. It also is a lot easier for me to understand what I'm actually making, as depreciation of vehicle is not my problem. If I do use a personal car for this, it's definitely going to be a cheapy.
My advice for a newbie? Definitely start with the rental car thing! It's a one week commitment, and you can just walk away after one week if you so desire. You don't have to worry about your own car getting messed up, depreciation or value diminishing. And your insurance is covered as is maintenance. 200 a week? Some serious piece of mind for that 200 a week.


----------



## marcoracecar (May 23, 2017)

It makes perfect sense for anyone starting out to do their sign up bonus requirements and then decide if it's worth it for them to continue.

Ultimately if you drive enough, using your own car will net the most profits.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

$800 a month to rent a car to drive for Uber is about the dumbest thing you can do. After you deduct this cost, gas, Uber fees, and self-eomplyment taxes, you'll end up with no profit, or maybe a loss.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

gofry said:


> $800 a month to rent a car to drive for Uber is about the dumbest thing you can do. After you deduct this cost, gas, Uber fees, and self-eomplyment taxes, you'll end up with no profit, or maybe a loss.


If you are already self employed and making real coin and do rideshare as your side hustle, the extra deductions, fees, and lack of profit act as a hedge against your total tax liability. Not nearly as dumb as trying make a decent living driving uberlyft full time.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

gofry said:


> $800 a month to rent a car to drive for Uber is about the dumbest thing you can do. After you deduct this cost, gas, Uber fees, and self-eomplyment taxes, you'll end up with no profit, or maybe a loss.


Everyone's situation is different. The key is for each person to fully understand the costs involved and make a decision that is right for them based on their own needs.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Many people, including myself, drive for Uber and Lyft full time and make decent money. It's only "dumb" when drivers complain on this site that they hate driving for Uber and barely make any money, but continue to drive for a job and company they hate.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

gofry said:


> $800 a month to rent a car to drive for Uber is about the dumbest thing you can do. After you deduct this cost, gas, Uber fees, and self-eomplyment taxes, you'll end up with no profit, or maybe a loss.


You are just plain wrong. Own it.
I just did a month. $3800 - $800 car - $500 fuel - $40 washes = $2460 net for part-time effort.
Plus paid for a free 1200 mile vacation I went on, and I didn't touch my regular car the whole time.
And that's my first month with me not really knowing what I was doing.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> You are just plain wrong. Own it.


Well, you, too, are wrong in that you are generalizing your experience here in the global advice forum rather than that of your city's. You speak as though every market in the country (heck, world even) is as busy and pays as high as yours (SF, from your info). You recommend all newbies to try this, but for many around the country this would just as easily be a money loser. If someone does the math and likes the peace (not piece unless you are giving us all a piece) of mind of the rental, more power to them! I agree that it could be _great_ to start for newbies to minimize risk, hit their sign-on incentive and to find out how their market pays and if it is ultimately worth driving there. I am glad it is working for you and you are making money worth the time invested!


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Well, you, too, are wrong in that you are generalizing your experience here in the global advice forum rather than that of your city's. You speak as though every market in the country (heck, world even) is as busy and pays as high as yours (SF, from your info). You recommend all newbies to try this, but for many around the country this would just as easily be a money loser. If someone does the math and likes the peace (not piece unless you are giving us all a piece) of mind of the rental, more power to them! I agree that it could be _great_ to start for newbies to minimize risk, hit their sign-on incentive and to find out how their market pays and if it is ultimately worth driving there. I am glad it is working for you and you are making money worth the time invested!


Hmm, I guess I don't really understand where you're coming from in your first statement. Every single driver here has a specific geographical location.
Unless you are one of those ultra-rare Global drivers? Lol.
I don't live in SF, but I try to work there as often as I can because that's where the work is. I don't know about other markets because I don't work there. I imagine that works the same for everyone.
So yeah my comment, like every single other comment in this forum, is a your mileage may vary experience. Believe me, every time I read somebody else's comment, I look to see where their Market is. I suggest mindful readers all do the same.


----------



## Ishe (Mar 22, 2017)

If you can swing it, why not rent? I don't see the issue. I'm sure there's a way to deduct the fee.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Many people, including myself, drive for Uber and Lyft full time and make decent money. It's only "dumb" when drivers complain on this site that they hate driving for Uber and barely make any money, but continue to drive for a job and company they hate.


Yeah, I don't get that either. If you don't like it, guess what, big world out there...
Sorry to sound sarcastic but nobody's making me do this. The money sucks, I get it. I had higher hopes too. The way they treat drivers is a damn shame. I understand. But now I have the information and the choice, do I want to continue or not? It's my choice, and I will own my decision.

Actually, maybe my previous comment is a bit flippant. This forum is a great place to vent. And venting is a good thing to do. We are all working solo out there, it is nice to have somewhere to come the blow off steam. I just don't want to end up being a bitter guy that's all.

If I make life choices that make me bitter, and I continue to make those same life choices and they continue to make me bitter, is it any one else's fault but my own?

I'm going to continue going for the keep up the Sunny Side attitude!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You have a regular car. Are you making payments on it or is it paid off?

If it's paid off, that's $9,600 a year your are sinking into a rental for no reason. Unless you have some specialty car that is high maintenance, there's no reason to do that. Any repair you may need to do on the car can easily be covered by the $9,600 you pocketed in rental fees. If it'll last two years, you've got an extra $19,200 that you could replace that vehicle or get an even better one. You could even buy a cheap Prius for that initial $9,600...

If a rental is your own choice, that's one thing, but if you have a vehicle already... I think you are throwing money away, but that's just me.

Does the $800 include rideshare insurance?



El Cemento said:


> You are just plain wrong. Own it.
> I just did a month. $3800 - $800 car - $500 fuel - $40 washes = $2460 net for part-time effort.
> Plus paid for a free 1200 mile vacation I went on, and I didn't touch my regular car the whole time.
> And that's my first month with me not really knowing what I was doing.


I hardly believe that you are bringing in nearly $1000 a week part time even in San Fransisco, but if you are, great job.

But remember, 50 hours is not part time just because it's your second job.... 



El Cemento said:


> A You don't have to worry about your own car getting messed up, depreciation or value diminishing. And your insurance is covered as is maintenance. 200 a week? Some serious piece of mind for that 200 a week.


If you are only going to test it out for a week, the chances of ruining your own car in that time frame is slim to none. You could have tested the waters free of charge...


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> You are just plain wrong. Own it.
> I just did a month. $3800 - $800 car - $500 fuel - $40 washes = $2460 net for part-time effort.
> Plus paid for a free 1200 mile vacation I went on, and I didn't touch my regular car the whole time.
> And that's my first month with me not really knowing what I was doing.


Bingo. Dont listen to the dolts here upside down on a loan/lease they are driving into the ground. Besides, Burningman is coming up and papa needs a new art car this year. Express drive will get me there baby, but my bmw and audi will be PAX free forever.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

My car? Ineligible, too old. 

Maybe a $9,600 Prius is chump change to you, but there's no way I'm investing like that before I know what this game is all about!
Your math about maintenance doesn't seem to include depreciation, which in the short run is no big deal but in the long run yes it is a big deal.

Yes the rental covers Rideshare insurance. 

So you haven't convinced me of anything. I still think the $200 a week rental is a good option.

I've got no reason to pad the numbers about what I make, keep in mind that this includes my sign up bonus and incentives which I am always shooting for.
Maybe that first week I worked 50 hours, but since then it's been more like 20 to 25.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> My car? Ineligible, too old.
> 
> Maybe a $9,600 Prius is chump change to you, but there's no way I'm investing like that before I know what this game is all about!
> Your math about maintenance doesn't seem to include depreciation, which in the short run is no big deal but in the long run yes it is a big deal.
> ...


Not sure where you drive and Just a heads up with the insurance. Lyft deductable is 2500, uber 1000... smart to carry a rideshare policy to protect you from their deductables.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> My car? Ineligible, too old.
> 
> Maybe a $9,600 Prius is chump change to you, but there's no way I'm investing like that before I know what this game is all about!
> Your math about maintenance doesn't seem to include depreciation, which in the short run is no big deal but in the long run yes it is a big deal.
> ...


Well that definitely changes things since rental is your only option.

Spending $10k a year and just returning the vehicle with nothing. Even depreciated, atleast after a year and earning $10k extra the vehicle is, will be or can be yours to resell.

Its all good for you if it works for you, but those incentives will dry up.

What are you incentives so we can see the real, unsubsidized earnings?

You really want us to believe you are making $50 an hour in an X rental....


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Well that definitely changes things since rental is your only option.
> 
> Spending $10k a year and just returning the vehicle with nothing. Even depreciated, atleast after a year and earning $10k extra the vehicle is, will be or can be yours to resell.
> 
> ...


Nothing's changed from where I'm sitting lol.
I certainly have no intention of renting a car for a year, my point remains that its a good way to try out Uber without getting invested otherwise. 
I like the idea of just being able to walk away, I've got other jobs in my life that need me also.
My plan is becoming more like buying a nice little $4,000 gas sipper import and Uber lightly with it. No way I'm going to invest big money into a car I'm going to hammer a bunch of pax through for the peanuts that Uber pays. Not after the way I've seen pax disrespect my rental.

I'm becoming increasingly annoyed at the tiny fares and dismal wait times for pings. When I am ready to work, I am ready to go, and Uber is not holding up to its side of the bargain. Another reason I'm glad I didn't invest anything. But that's why I rented, so I could get a taste of it and figure this out.

And the machete wielding psycho devil child just put a big nail in the Uber coffin for me. All this risk, for a guaranteed $3.75.

I got no idea what hat you pulled $50 an hour out of, that is sadly laughable. I got like $1,200 in incentives, $800 of which were tied to the rental car promotion.
when I do the math it what the future is going to look like without incentives, the future looks a little bleak. This is where I'm hoping more experience and being smarter about how I'm doing it is going to pay off.

My bigger deal is I can make more money doing something else safer coming up next month, so my perspective is also a little skewed by my light at the end of the tunnel.

Thanks for making me think hard about it!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> Nothing's changed from where I'm sitting lol.
> I certainly have no intention of renting a car for a year, my point remains that its a good way to try out Uber without getting invested otherwise.
> I like the idea of just being able to walk away, I've got other jobs in my life that need me also.
> My plan is becoming more like buying a nice little $4,000 gas sipper import and Uber lightly with it. No way I'm going to invest big money into a car I'm going to hammer a bunch of pax through for the peanuts that Uber pays. Not after the way I've seen pax disrespect my rental.
> ...


$3800 a month. Roughly $1000 a week. 20 hours. $50 an hour.

My point of not getting a rental is if you have a qualified vehicle. Why spend $200 for a week to test out uber if you have a qualifying vehicle ypu can do it without any additional charge?

if you dont have a vehicle, then that changes that opinion as rental is your only true option.

But now your basis for such amazing revenue is basically 60% one time incentives. So when you drop to making $1800 a month - rental fees. even having a beater car that qualifies to uber in looks like a much better option.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Well, the rental car incentive is an ongoing thing for up to eight weeks. basically if you did enough trips it would pay for itself was the selling point.

And yeah I like I mentioned that first week was more like 50 hours itself, I easily could have 125 hours in. Doesn't Uber log this stuff?

My mental approach was that I was going to figure out all the gimmicks and by the time the incentives dried up I would have the fine-tuning of the finances down. But yeah, the beater car does seem to be the way to go for the Long Haul.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You have a regular car. Are you making payments on it or is it paid off?
> 
> If it's paid off, that's $9,600 a year your are sinking into a rental for no reason. Unless you have some specialty car that is high maintenance, there's no reason to do that. Any repair you may need to do on the car can easily be covered by the $9,600 you pocketed in rental fees. If it'll last two years, you've got an extra $19,200 that you could replace that vehicle or get an even better one. You could even buy a cheap Prius for that initial $9,600...
> 
> ...





El Cemento said:


> You are just plain wrong. Own it.
> I just did a month. $3800 - $800 car - $500 fuel - $40 washes = $2460 net for part-time effort.
> Plus paid for a free 1200 mile vacation I went on, and I didn't touch my regular car the whole time.
> And that's my first month with me not really knowing what I was doing.


&#8230;I'm curious, how many hours per day/night, how many days per week and on what days/nights did you work to achieve this? With both Uber and Lyft? What's the year, make and model or your rental car and last, do you offer any extras such as snacks, bottled water, phone charger, etc?


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Well that definitely changes things since rental is your only option.
> 
> Spending $10k a year and just returning the vehicle with nothing. Even depreciated, atleast after a year and earning $10k extra the vehicle is, will be or can be yours to resell.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't keep track as I did something different most days. A wild guess is 125 hours for the month, not counting time wasted as a clueless nubee. 
Whatever Uber says hour-wise I bet I could add 25% to, keeping it real. I tried various cities but SF seems most active, south bay too but all i was getting was commuters, SF is a total mix and much more enjoyable driving.
Rental one year old nissan.
Charger and aux cables ready for pax, but no more.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I've cleared $1500/week with Express Drive in the not so distant past... was never less than a 60 hour week though. One they changed up the PDB and RR structures achievement became unrealistic doing it as a side hustle.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

gofry said:


> $800 a month to rent a car to drive for Uber is about the dumbest thing you can do. After you deduct this cost, gas, Uber fees, and self-eomplyment taxes, you'll end up with no profit, or maybe a loss.


 it is difficult to beat Uber driving for people that need to lose money. remember"No need to tip, cashless experience"



RideshareSpectrum said:


> If you are already self employed and making real coin and do rideshare as your side hustle, the extra deductions, fees, and lack of profit act as a hedge against your total tax liability. Not nearly as dumb as trying make a decent living driving uberlyft full time.


 yes indeed, driving for Uber is by far a better loss against other income than it is a viable income. I just wonder when the IRS will shut down Uber, the entire driver scheme is based upon purchasing discounted auto depreciation and adjusting losses against other income. The IRS has rules against business losses over time, you would think the IRS would shut down the driver operation en masse at some point.... just a matter of time before the IRS closes the loop hole. One day the IRS will say driving X isn't a viable income... that's it end of story.... OR they may say rideshare gets a reduced mileage deduction so they can take driver revenue ha ha LOL, that's more like it. REMEMBER " no need to tip"


----------



## Putong (Jun 7, 2017)

I just need everyone's opinion. I've been driving UBER since July of last year using my own vehicle. i have a friend who is about to drive here in Denver, Colorado. He already made a reservation with Hertz for the rental car. They said rental car for a week is $180 per wk. That is a total of $720 per month. I see a lot of driver here using rental cars coz I see they have the RED license plate. Here is my question to whoever drive a rental. Isn't it too expensive to rent and $720 a month. If you buy your own 4 door car your car monthly payment is approximately $400-$450. Is it worth paying the rental car is what I'm asking I guess. Unless UBER has a special program that if you drive certain number of trips they lower the fee.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Putong said:


> I just need everyone's opinion. I've been driving UBER since July of last year using my own vehicle. i have a friend who is about to drive here in Denver, Colorado. He already made a reservation with Hertz for the rental car. They said rental car for a week is $180 per wk. That is a total of $720 per month. I see a lot of driver here using rental cars coz I see they have the RED license plate. Here is my question to whoever drive a rental. Isn't it too expensive to rent and $720 a month. If you buy your own 4 door car your car monthly payment is approximately $400-$450. Is it worth paying the rental car is what I'm asking I guess. Unless UBER has a special program that if you drive certain number of trips they lower the fee.


I think it's worth it if you want to try out Uber. You only have to commit to one week at a time. And you don't have to think about vehicle depreciation or maintenance with a rental. It's not as bad a deal as some think, but for the Long Haul it's not sustainable.
I did it for 2 months and made some money, now I just bought a passable car for $3,000, I'm going to run this one down into the ground and see how quickly I can make it pay for itself.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Putong said:


> I just need everyone's opinion. I've been driving UBER since July of last year using my own vehicle. i have a friend who is about to drive here in Denver, Colorado. He already made a reservation with Hertz for the rental car. They said rental car for a week is $180 per wk. That is a total of $720 per month. I see a lot of driver here using rental cars coz I see they have the RED license plate. Here is my question to whoever drive a rental. Isn't it too expensive to rent and $720 a month. If you buy your own 4 door car your car monthly payment is approximately $400-$450. Is it worth paying the rental car is what I'm asking I guess. Unless UBER has a special program that if you drive certain number of trips they lower the fee.


The rental price also includes rideshare insurance endorsement, which can be pretty significant.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Putong said:


> I just need everyone's opinion. I've been driving UBER since July of last year using my own vehicle. i have a friend who is about to drive here in Denver, Colorado. He already made a reservation with Hertz for the rental car. They said rental car for a week is $180 per wk. That is a total of $720 per month. I see a lot of driver here using rental cars coz I see they have the RED license plate. Here is my question to whoever drive a rental. Isn't it too expensive to rent and $720 a month. If you buy your own 4 door car your car monthly payment is approximately $400-$450. Is it worth paying the rental car is what I'm asking I guess. Unless UBER has a special program that if you drive certain number of trips they lower the fee.


Your car payment is usually proportional to the price of your car.

There's a dude here ubering a $500 buick.


----------



## Ridesharefam (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok so we did both deals. 
My husband was leasing a car for $325 a week so $1300 a month for a couple months because we did not own a car. They paid for the insurance and all the so called car repairs. So we wasted $3900 in the 3 months he rented the car. Just thru money out the window for something we did not even own.

We then found a dealership locally that started a new rideshare car purchase program and he paid $500 Down payment and then pays $155 every week. So his monthly payments are $620 for 24 months for a car HE OWNS. He has been paying for this car for the last 5 months so he has saved considerable money from doing this. Even with the car depreciation and any repairs that may arise it is nothing compared to the wasteful fee of leasing a car. 
He has saved so much money from doing this. 

We are in the Phoenix AZ area. It was just rediculous rental companies prevent you from driving for rideshare. Rideshare car leasing companies charge you an arm and a leg to lease a car. And they really make it seem like they are doing you a good service by ripping you off for $1300 a month. But thankfully we found this dealership and was able to purchase a car. It was rediculously easy too thank god. So many people do not have the credit or the large lump sum of money like we didnt. They only asked for proof that we were rideshare approved driver, $500 down payment, 5 references, no credit check, and insurance, which my husband transferred his insurance from the leased car that was put in his name. 

I guess point is. If you like throwing away your money on something you will never own and believing that they are doing a service to you by robbing you of your hard earned money then more power to you. But thank god we got out from under it and now are driving for ourselves.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Many people, including myself, drive for Uber and Lyft full time and make decent money. It's only "dumb" when drivers complain on this site that they hate driving for Uber and barely make any money, but continue to drive for a job and company they hate.


Uberdriverlasvegas.. About how many hours a week do you drive?


----------

